# Help patterning daytime cats



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I would really like to be able to dial in on cats in the daytime. The lake I fish doesnt have a lot of submerged wood. However there are some sizable weed beds. Where would be a good place to start? Deep water structure such as creek beds, drop offs, certain water depths? I do have a small boat as well. Thanks guys in advance, I know there are some real knowledgable cat guys on here and any pointers would be appreciated.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

don't let anyone kid ya, channels bite Waaaaay better during the day then at night, and that's the truth!! Flatheads another story...
anyways can you give more details about the lake your fishing? name, part f the state its in, sandy, mud or gravel bottomed, depts. range from 2 ft to 30 ft for example, or is it deeper, all will help me point you to a place where they will be at once Post spawn is fully in swing. You can PM me if you like to keep it secret, not a prob on my end. 

I will tell you that one of my best most productive post spawn lake areas is just a random spot on the map, but it always holds fish this time of year... nothing special about it but a area about 3 acres around on a flat but go 200 ft in any direction and its skunk city... it took us years to find this spot and unfortunately trial and error will be your best way to learn these spots, but with more info, I can point you to some helpful places to look for them

Salmonid


----------

